# Dennis K. Pollard



## Dennis K. Pollard (Feb 10, 2009)

(Sad)The cruise ship MV Saga Ruby - the last cruise vessel to be built in Britain (Swan Hunter 1973 as Vistafjord for Holland America Line) is destined to be decommissioned by its present owners when it returns from its final voyage in Jan. 2014.
Because of its significance in Britain's maritime heritage there have been moves to purchase the vessel for preservation in London.
Rumour has it that the bid by British interests has been lost to the Chinese.
Has anyone out there got any comment to make on this sad outcome ,if true.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day dennis k pollard.m today 07:09.re:dennis.k pollard.i can only say the chinese have the money.or they can make more by breaking her up.nobody in the uk.with money will invest in something that does not give a return,that is the way of the world.have a good day.regards ben27


----------



## Dennis K. Pollard (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Ben27,
Yes I appreciate the economics of your comment. But did Lord Stirling worry overmuch about the big spend to rescue the Cutty Sark from a fiery grave - I think not. Unless we Brits put some heart and soul back into preserving reminders of our past - even that will slip through our fingers and we will have nothing to show successive generations what put the 'Great' in Great Britain.
Even if the Ruby is aquired by the new empire builders, the Chinese, we could perhaps float the idea that the vessel could be turned into a profitable enterprise to swell their bursting pockets still further by turning it into a dry land mounted amenity (restaurant/ hotel/ exhibition centre) located in London's new port facillity already under construction.


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

The costs involved in ship preservation are astronomical. Take a look at how much has been spent so far on the Rotterdam.

What exactly do you mean by "London's new port facillity (sic) already under construction"? Are you thinking of the Thames Gateway container terminal? If so, I wonder where "a dry land mounted amenity" would go inside such a terminal?


----------

